# LU 613, Atlanta, Ga



## dukester (Jun 22, 2009)

1) i doubt there is work ask him how many apprentice are out and what your number is 
2) yes depending on what contractor you get placed with, and what the job is 
3)regular work hour 7 til 4 or 8 til 8, depending on when the contractor wants to start
4)no
5) you get pay raises with the completion of school yeARS AND THE PROGRESS OF YOUR OJT together
6)as long as your local has work is cool, It's a job and you get paid to learn a trade


----------



## dukester (Jun 22, 2009)

I meant 8 til 5


----------



## joenate25 (Apr 11, 2009)

dukester said:


> I meant 8 til 5


Hey, duke, thanks. I really appreciate that info. I just cannot wait to get started b/c this is what I want as a career.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

joenate25 said:


> Is anyone here from LU 613 (Atlanta, GA)
> 1). Is work available for first year, first semester apprentices?
> 2). Do apprentices have an opportunity to work overtime?
> 3). Ideally, what are the work hours?
> ...


No, I am not from the South, get the impression its tough down there for Union folks.
Overtime? Only when the economy is jammin and there are not enough guys, or the end of the job and there is a big crunch.
Work hours? All shifts. Volunteer for nights, better pay, more laid back.
Early finish? Hell no, and every year will be worth it. Don't take shortcuts.
Pay raises? Typically yes, it goes by hours worked, e.g. 2000hrs, 4000hrs.
Whats it really like? Keep your head down, and put your nose to the grindstone. It will be over before you know it.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

What is JW scale in Atlanta local 613?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Some places due to traffic have a 6:00 AM or 6:30 Am start time.


----------



## joenate25 (Apr 11, 2009)

william1978 said:


> What is JW scale in Atlanta local 613?


The JW start at $28.00 per hour as of the last cost of living raise


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

joenate25 said:


> The JW start at $28.00 per hour as of the last cost of living raise


 Thank you I thought it was close to $30.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum also.


----------



## joenate25 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey, listen up. I really appreciate all of your responses and feedback. Thanks for welcoming me to the site.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Your welcome.


----------



## dukester (Jun 22, 2009)

Have you ever worked a electrical job before? Or, is this the first time stepping onto a jobsite?


----------



## joenate25 (Apr 11, 2009)

dukester said:


> Have you ever worked a electrical job before? Or, is this the first time stepping onto a jobsite?


This is my first time stepping onto a job site


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

i got some long term friends in 613. be prepared for lots of b.s. and politics.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

:thumbup:


joenate25 said:


> Is anyone here from LU 613 (Atlanta, GA)? If so, I have some questions before I begin orientation on 09 July. I need to know these things so I'll know what to do regarding my current situation. My training director is being diplomatic with me, but I would like the pure unadulterated low-down on what the scoop really is.
> 
> 1). Is work available for first year, first semester apprentices?
> *Generally, apprentices are always employed throughout the entire apprenticeship, however, being from a RTW state as a worker or employee you're pretty much f&*^ed no matter what you're involved in.*
> ...


Good luck with your schooling!


----------



## norcalbay (Jun 17, 2008)

I think that 50/50 call by name they have there is soooo wormy. Not that it matters for you because your an apprentice.


----------



## dukester (Jun 22, 2009)

whats a 50/50 call


----------



## dukester (Jun 22, 2009)

You might want to try it out before saying, "this is the career i want".


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

norcalbay said:


> I think that 50/50 call by name they have there is soooo wormy.


There's plenty of apprentices ready and willing to sit on the hook too. I says the hall should watch the amount of hours worked at a contractor and correllate it to the amount of men assigned to the contractor, this should bring the hook business to light, especially in times like these.


----------



## dukester (Jun 22, 2009)

whats the 50/50


----------



## westernexplorer (Jun 20, 2009)

The 50/50 call back, use to be for every man taken off the books by the number, the contractors had the right to call someone out of order by name to work a job. It is wormy as hell, but the whole country has become pretty wormy in my view......:whistling2:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

westernexplorer said:


> The 50/50 call back, use to be for every man taken off the books by the number, the contractors had the right to call someone out of order by name to work a job.


Here's what I don't get, if someone is worth calling by name, indeed, they should be worth the extra 10% in pay it costs to call them out by name.

Do you think the guy getting called by name at no extra cost, may be the same guy running jobs and taking the prints home at no extra cost to the contractor?

Its times like these, when a man feels his junk in the vise, mortgaged to the hilt, that same man gives more than 50hours (consistently) for 40hours pay. And you don't think this is wrong?

What's wrong is a man can't control his appetite for debt and gets himself into this situation in the first place.


----------



## westernexplorer (Jun 20, 2009)

Miller,

You will get no arguement from me on this issue. I agree 1000 percent. I don't like 50/50. I think the members should live within there means, not doing that, has made the IBEW weak.
Contractors always love talking about partnership in good times, so we go easy on them. In bad times they love telling us how disposable we are........I have a memory like an elephant....LOL.:thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

westernexplorer said:


> The 50/50 call back, use to be for every man taken off the books by the number, the contractors had the right to call someone out of order by name to work a job. It is wormy as hell, but the whole country has become pretty wormy in my view......:whistling2:


Yeah So I can get two slackers (bench warmers) or a guy that I know is good and a bench warmer. Promoting a better work force. NOT.


----------



## westernexplorer (Jun 20, 2009)

All you have to do is put a call in for a foreman and you can have any man you want......:whistling2: Also, just because someone is laid-off doesn't mean they are not a good worker. I know many wireman who CHOOSE to keep there bills low, so they don't have to work on there knees and laugh at every joke the boss tells.....or get laid-off and replaced by some guy who is afraid to speak his mind.


----------



## dukester (Jun 22, 2009)

even in a open shop who can speak there mind. in any business the only one who can truely speak there mind is the owner.. Everyone else just along for the ride


----------



## westernexplorer (Jun 20, 2009)

Dukester,
My point exactly......you can only speak your mind if you can AFFORD too.....

Like my good friend Greg always says, "There is no free speech in America, you pay for every word, so choose them wisely"........

I have a friend who is the best electrician I have ever met. He knows PLC's, Industrial Controls and has run several electrical projects in the 10's of million's of dollars. He could be a contractor if he chose to be. He lives in a little trailer, hangs out by the ocean and works when he wants too....He takes absolutly NO trash talk from contractor's. Good contractors love him, bad contractors hate him. He once got into it with a contractor about building a job to the spec's and the contractor order all sub-standard equipment. He informed the owner, who was paying the bill and the contractor had to buy the right equipment. The contractor fire my friend, who was right....? How many of you will tell your boss he is wrong and tell his customer's he is wrong......?


----------

